# 457 Visa Transfer nomination Processing time



## narasimha (Jul 3, 2014)

Hello,

My Prospective Employer has submitted 457 visa transfer nomination on 4th June 2014. Its been more than 4 weeks now but nomination not yet approved. Can any body know how many more days it may take to get it approved? 


Thanks


----------



## Adam Grey (Nov 8, 2013)

Always impossible to say because timeframes depend on a number of factors in and outside of your control.

On average I've seen nomination transfers take around 2 to 3 weeks at the moment, but the e457 team seems to be very busy since May


----------



## narasimha (Jul 3, 2014)

Thanks Adam for your quick reply.

I understand that since it is a financial year end and it just starts, e457 team might be busy.

I have been waiting since 1 month for nomination to get it approved. I have already left my previous employer. Do you have any idea that how many more days it may take appropriately?. In case if it is going to take more time then I will prefer to go to India.


----------



## Adam Grey (Nov 8, 2013)

I'm afraid it's not really a question anyone can answer, all I can tell you is the average time of the cases I see, but I've also seen cases take a lot longer for seemingly inexplicable reasons too. There's really no way of knowing.

The most common delay is if the new sponsoring company does not already hold an SBS approval, but if that is in place the nomination only is usually a simpler and quicker matter.


----------



## narasimha (Jul 3, 2014)

Thanks for your reply Adam.

Just to let you know that My prospective employer is already holding an SBS approval. Just nomination approval is required

Is there any way that we can expedite/fasten visa transfer nomination process? If there is a way then I can ask my employer to do.

Can I add my wife as dependent when the visa transfer nomination process is in progress?

Thanks


----------



## Adam Grey (Nov 8, 2013)

You can request the DIBP expedite the process but there needs to be a good reason to do so. Time sensitive projects with a high economic value are one example or if the nominee is a doctor.....There's no harm in the company asking but it should be accompanied by a letter of support.

It depends on your wife's current circumstances, for example If your wife is a dependent on your existing 457 and was included in this nomination there's nothing further you need to do.


----------



## narasimha (Jul 3, 2014)

Hi Adam,

Thanks for your reply.

I have got some update about my visa nomination process from my prospective company MA. He told that case officer has got back to him with clarification and my MA has clarified it on Yesterday. 
So, How many more days it may take to get it approved?

About my Wife Visa, I have not yet added 457 subsequent entrant application for wife...So, I will have to apply 457 subsequent entrant visa for her.

Can I go ahead and apply 457 subsequent entrant visa for her? or Do I need to wait till my nomination get it approved?

What is the current/at moment average processing time for 457 subsequent entrant application?

Thanks


----------



## narasimha (Jul 3, 2014)

Hi Adam,

Thanks for your reply.

I have got some update about my visa nomination process from my prospective company MA. He told that case officer has got back to him with clarification and my MA has clarified it on Yesterday. 
So, How many more days it may take to get it approved?

About my Wife Visa, I have not yet added 457 subsequent entrant application for wife...So, I will have to apply 457 subsequent entrant visa for her.

Can I go ahead and apply 457 subsequent entrant visa for her? or Do I need to wait till my nomination get it approved?

What is the current/at moment average processing time for 457 subsequent entrant application?

Thanks


----------



## Adam Grey (Nov 8, 2013)

Hi Narasimha,

Again I can't give you a definitive time for any approval, nobody can. Usually if the CO asks for one item or one factor that was missing and is then satisfied by the response a decision in these circumstances comes within the same day or the day after. 

Personally I would wait until the nomination is finalised. In the worst case scenario the nomination could be denied and you may not be able to find another employer, so it could be wasted money to apply for a subsequent entrant. I would approximately 2 to 4 weeks for a subsequent 457 applicant at the moment on average. Though sometimes they get processed in a couple of days because the criteria isn't exactly comprehensive.


----------



## narasimha (Jul 3, 2014)

Hello Adam,

Nomination has been approved on July 9th. I have joined in new employer on 16th July. When I tried to apply subsequent entrant visa for my wife thru online , It was asking for below details
1. Visa Application Transaction Reference Number (TRN) of primary visa holder? 
For this, Do I need to give TRN Number which I got from my first employer or Do I need to give Nomination number which I got from my current employer.

2. Visa Approval Number
What I need to give for this? Is it Visa grant number which I got from my first employer?

3. When I Click next, it is asking for "Details of other names you have been known by Give details of any other names that you have been known by, including names before marriage. 
"?

was it asking about primary visa holder or subsequent visa holder details?


when I click again "Next" then It is coming to first screen and displaying below error

"
Transaction Reference Number (TRN): XXXXXXXXXXX



The following errors have been encountered:
The information you have entered has not enabled us to identify you. Please check and re-enter details. You will not be able to continue with this online application if we cannot identify you. For further information or assistance, please contact an office of this department. See: eVisa Enquiries and Technical Help 
"

I tried giving both the TRN's, it is still giving same error

Please help me

Thanks


----------



## Joshi Swati (Mar 9, 2015)

*457 Subsequent Entrant Visa Process Time*

Hello all,

I'm just wondering on the processing times for a subsequent 457 visa. As my husband is in Australia i am waiting for my visa ...
I have lodged all relevant information, proof of relationship, medicals but still haven't had any response in over 2 weeks.

My husband is currently in Australia and we miss each other very much . Is there any way I can speed up the process? Would it worth writing to immigration and explaining the circumstance or would I be wasting my time?

I lodged on the 20th of Feb and I've not had any response other than it has been lodged. Will they even tell me when a CO has been allocated?

Many thanks.

Swati


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

Subsequent entry applications typically take approx. 4 weeks, but with DIBP processing can be completed more quickly or slowly, there's little predictability.

Unfortunately missing each other won't hold any sway with DIBP (partnew visa applicants often spend well over 12 months apart while waiting for their visas to be processed). Processing will progress as quickly as they get to your application. They may not tell you when a CO is allocated if they don't need any more information to finalise your visa. All you can do is wait and try to be patient.


----------



## isoy05 (Mar 22, 2017)

Hi everyone!

My name is Kirk and im a new member.

I just had my 457 app lodged last feb.25. And just awhile ago,i read an article about abolishing the 457 visa...how true is this?


----------

